# Traveling Route 66



## LVNLIFE (Mar 19, 2014)

My wife and I are going to do Route 66 this summer.  We will be traveling in a 43 ft motorhome towing a car.  Has anyone traveled Route 66 and if so do you have any suggestions or concerns that you feel would be beneficial.


----------



## Clay L (Mar 21, 2014)

There doesn't seem to be much of it left. I have seen a couple of signs saying you could get on a piece of it for a few miles - around Albuquerque maybe?

Is there some kind of route published that shows what is left?


----------



## LEN (Mar 21, 2014)

I would be careful where on 66 to go with the MH. Some parts are OK but others you need to park nearby and use the towed.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Mar 22, 2014)

I agree with Len.  Noway would I try portions of 66 in a 43 foot.  Great trip but do as Len said park and drive the toad.


----------

